

Total Lunar Eclipse 4/15 at 3:06am EDT - elijahparker
http://m.space.com/25487-total-lunar-eclipse-blood-moon-brightness.html

======
aaronbrethorst
Look's like Seattle's a wash. I was looking forward to taking some photos of
it tonight. Oh well, at least the mountain made an appearance earlier today:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/13864582454/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/13864582454/)

------
p1mrx
Has there ever been a photo taken of the Earth during a lunar eclipse? I
checked the LRO website, but apparently they have to power down the
instruments due to lack of sunlight:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f5MUyF_Q78](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f5MUyF_Q78)

~~~
kevinwang
This is a picture taken by Apollo 12 when the Earth came between it and the
sun:
[http://images.jsc.nasa.gov/luceneweb/caption_direct.jsp?phot...](http://images.jsc.nasa.gov/luceneweb/caption_direct.jsp?photoId=S80-37406)

I found the picture on this page: [http://science1.nasa.gov/science-
news/science-at-nasa/2005/2...](http://science1.nasa.gov/science-news/science-
at-nasa/2005/20apr_lunareclipse/)

edit: And as a bonus, here's a painting:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Eclipse_from_moon.jpg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Eclipse_from_moon.jpg)

------
ekianjo
Live video stream here: [http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-
asteroids-webca...](http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-asteroids-
webcasts.html)

------
beefsack
In your local time:
[http://localtime.io/#?d=4%2F15%20at%203:06am%20EDT](http://localtime.io/#?d=4%2F15%20at%203:06am%20EDT)

------
timo614
Slooh has pretty good coverage if you're in a cloudy area:
[http://live.slooh.com/](http://live.slooh.com/)

------
goodcharacters
I recorded this: [http://youtu.be/zjOYqiVw7nY](http://youtu.be/zjOYqiVw7nY)

Enjoy!

~~~
stupejr
Dat fattest man suggest video... _shudder_

~~~
goodcharacters
It was the first time I observed and recorded a lunar eclipse (been living
under a rock). I shared because I thought some people might enjoy watching it
especially if they didn't or couldn't see it from where they live. I grew up
in a place that was cloudy half of the time. My video is not professional and
great looking like NASA's but it's how you would see it from my backyard.

------
nsxwolf
Chicago is crystal clear. What a sight!

Freezing my ass off, though. None of my windows have a view.

------
gph
Clear skies for a week... had to be tonight that the storm clouds roll
through.

------
pkulak
It starts at 10:58 Pacific time. Get out there and check it out!!!

